
Facebook is testing Snapchat-like disappearing messages in France - shahryc
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/12/9724182/facebook-test-disappearing-messages-france-snapchat
======
shahryc
Thoughts? What's the difference between FB's Poke project and this?

